# Rockford Fosgate Punch 75HD - Trying to Fix



## roknxj (May 30, 2017)

Can anyone help me identify the following component?








Is this a diode?
Here is an up-close look









The HD card is 








Any help will be appreciated.
Thank you,
Joe


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

I found some information on that forum also there is a link to download the schematic.






Rockford Fosgate Punch 75HD


So I got me a old RF Punch 75HD, and it "works" but has distorted sound on both right and left channel. This is a restore project for myself, and after poping it open, it has the dreaded capacitor leakage on the HB-PIM board (see pictures). Going to try calling Jason at Freemans tomorrow...




www.diyaudio.com


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

It's a 1fu mosfet smd though i can't find any it the equivalent


----------



## roknxj (May 30, 2017)

dcfis said:


> It's a 1fu mosfet smd though i can't find any it the equivalent


I also tried to find something on 1FU smd.


----------



## roknxj (May 30, 2017)

Niaouli said:


> I found some information on that forum also there is a link to download the schematic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I am trying to fix the amp because the right channel works just the left channel doesn't and if i can find the broken component i can fix it.


----------

